# Water seperator light 08 f250,6.3



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Got the drain water seperator light for the first time today. Had the truck for a little over 2 years, never done this task. Any tips? Location.?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

call my brother, sammy, 281-755-7692. he can advise if needed. he works for ford as a master mechanic.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I think those 08 6.4L diesels have a fuel - water seperator mounted to the frame rail under the drivers seat. There will be a screw stop on the bottom you loosen to drain the water till you get clean diesel. You should do this every 5,000 miles.


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*I had this issue*

I had this issue in my F250 and I drained the seperator a number of times. It is mounted along the frame under the drivers door. The light never went off. I took it in and the sensor in the gas tank was bad and had to be replaced.

You can empty the seperator yourself. It is simple.


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> I think those 08 6.4L diesels have a fuel - water seperator mounted to the frame rail under the drivers seat. There will be a screw stop on the bottom you loosen to drain the water till you get clean diesel. You should do this every 5,000 miles.


That is correct. Drain mine every 6 months or so.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

You ever figure this out? I suppose you never read the manual on the truck/motor? Suppose to do this regularly. Since Reliance Ford is gone, let me know if you need help, I am in the area.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

on the fuel filter housing (black cap on end) it sits horizontal with the frame rail just under driver door. look at there is a little yellow handle that will turn toward the engine area. there is a small yellow nipple that sticks out of the bottom of the housing. i use a dry ozarka bottle or something to catch the diesel that comes out. other wise it runs everywere. you should do this as mentioned every month or two. dont wait for the light to come on. on the 08 the sensor that tells you to drain the water is in the fuel water seperator housing. non the less its a very simple task. when i get my oil changed they empty every time plus i do it on a regular basis. you should be changing your fuel filters every 10k miles as well. i would imagine you get more than 10k miles in two years, but you never know. these engines take a little tlc from what i can tell. have almost 80000 miles on my 08.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> You ever figure this out? I suppose you never read the manual on the truck/motor? Suppose to do this regularly. Since Reliance Ford is gone, let me know if you need help, I am in the area.


I went under there and saw what looked like a pump of some sort with high pressure hoses and connections. I was in pretty tight over at Reliance, sucks that now I have to go to AC Collins or to Baytown. I let them do all the maintenance on the truck and something like this I would have just stopped by and they would have just drove it back knocked it out and brought it back around.


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

John is going to call when he gets to his new dealer ship . I will let yall know when he dose and where he is . There is a lot of good info. here . I'am a diesel mechcanic Marine and Industrial and I will try to help any way I can.email [email protected] .From boats to trucks to heavy equipment post it or email or pm me . Info. is free .


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

christmas racing said:


> John is going to call when he gets to his new dealer ship . I will let yall know when he dose and where he is . There is a lot of good info. here . I'am a diesel mechcanic Marine and Industrial and I will try to help any way I can.email [email protected] .From boats to trucks to heavy equipment post it or email or pm me . Info. is free .


10-4. I drained it yesterday, no water that I could see but a few small little "balls" rolling around, seemed to be like whitish yellow grease when I touched them. They smeared. Also a little very fine metallic looking sheen to it. Similar to light clutch dust and debris when servicing an auto trans. Any ideas on that?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

El Carnicero said:


> 10-4. I drained it yesterday, no water that I could see but a few small little "balls" rolling around, seemed to be like whitish yellow grease when I touched them. They smeared. Also a little very fine metallic looking sheen to it. Similar to light clutch dust and debris when servicing an auto trans. Any ideas on that?


Next time let it drain into a glass jar...then you can let it settle out and see exactly what it was. Hopefully it solves you issue but I would drain it again after you put a few miles on it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

3-1/2 years and never knew that Should I drain it?


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah I'm gonna run it a few weeks and drain again. When it came on I parked it and drove the spare vehicle. The light never came on again since. The day it did come on it came on like 2-3 times and turned off. Never came back. Go figure. I guess ill change fuel filters also since I believe they are still oe. It's only got 26k on it.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> 3-1/2 years and never knew that Should I drain it?


Yes, you should drain it at every oil change or 5,000 miles.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

El Carnicero said:


> Yeah I'm gonna run it a few weeks and drain again. When it came on I parked it and drove the spare vehicle. The light never came on again since. The day it did come on it came on like 2-3 times and turned off. Never came back. Go figure. I guess ill change fuel filters also since I believe they are still oe. It's only got 26k on it.


Ummm, you should be changing filters at 15,000 miles...consider yourself lucky as they can leave you stranded; unless, of course, you carry a spare filter.


----------

